# Arboga b2508 rebuilt



## JuhaE (May 26, 2017)

Here is my new project:














New bearings ordered...


----------



## patrickatl (Jun 2, 2017)

Joe,

I am in the USA and am working on rebuilding at least refurbishing an 825, much the same machine.  Mine is disassembled and I am cleaning things up and repacking bearing, then paint.  Hope to have it all done in a month or so.  Any advice or suggestions would be a great help

Patrick


----------



## RandyM (Jun 2, 2017)

Very cool project. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## scoopydo (Jun 4, 2017)

I have an 825 also but mine is in pristine original condition. I used it for several years before getting a larger mill.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 5, 2017)

Great machines but seems there always abused. Guess that means there liked ALOT. Nice job on the rebuild. I even like the green paint .


----------

